# ESCOM...skipping... ?



## wattie (Aug 2, 2017)

What was that strange thing?


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...
 ESCOM...skipping...

No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p0.
```

After running it again, there is no repeat of the issue:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p0.
```


----------

